# My goat is lame



## GLENMAR (May 9, 2012)

She is a dry yearling. Lame on one front leg. No swelling or anything that can be seen.
She is eating OK. 

Please advise.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 9, 2012)

You could always give her some Banamine or aspirin for pain and swelling. Did you check her foot and leg over well?


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)

Is there anything in their pen she could have stepped on? Have you trimmed her hooves recently? Sometimes if you accidentally cut a little too much off their hooves they will limp for a while. You could check between the toes to make sure she didn't get anything lodged in there.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 9, 2012)

She is up to date on the trimming, but it was not recent. What is the dosage for asprin?


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)

Pain Relief

Asprin  325 mg per 10# of body weight orally

Ibuprofen(liquid)  2x childrens dose by weight orally (Do NOT use more than 48 hours)

Banamine  (Rx)0.25 ml / 25#  IM injection


----------



## GLENMAR (May 10, 2012)

Thanks. Vet was out today. She splinted the leg, my horse vet is coming to do xrays tomorrow. 
Hopefully it is just some pulled tendons from getting her hoof caught in the hay rack or gate or something.


----------



## currycomb (May 10, 2012)

i felt really stupid. took a "lame" goat to the vet. he looked her all over. trimmed her feet. lameness gone. he said just a little bit of hoof turning under can be enough for them to limp. so any limping goat gets feet trimmed, usually fixes the problem


----------



## Bunny-kids (May 12, 2012)

Hope you find out what it is. 

I had one that limped and I checked her over, and saw nothing at first. But she kept limping. Eventually I found a TINY spine from a tree lodged in the cleft of her hoof.  After I removed it, she stopped limping, so I'm sure that's what it was. 

Guess not too likely in your case though, since you and the vet have already checked. Hope she is fine.


----------

